# Outlook 2007 Password Prompt Pop Up, Vista



## allcrew (Oct 16, 2008)

I installed Microsoft Office 2007 about 6 mths ago, including Outlook 2007. Everything has been working perfectly, until recently. Now I am repeatedly getting pop up prompts to enter an id/pw to access email, but the information is already there; the text boxes are populated with the id/pw (set up in Outlook email user accounts). I simply click "Cancel" or "OK" and the prompt disappears and the email is easily accessed. This is a major annoyance though, and I've read all kinds of forums on problems where the user must actually enter the id/pw, but none specifically like my issue, where it is already there. Can anyone who has solved this, please tell me how? Otherwise I am considering a complete uninstall and re-install of Outlook 2007. I'm running Vista Home Premium.

Thanks!


----------



## sheerluck (Dec 20, 2008)

allcrew said:


> I installed Microsoft Office 2007 about 6 mths ago, including Outlook 2007. Everything has been working perfectly, until recently. Now I am repeatedly getting pop up prompts to enter an id/pw to access email, but the information is already there; the text boxes are populated with the id/pw (set up in Outlook email user accounts). I simply click "Cancel" or "OK" and the prompt disappears and the email is easily accessed. This is a major annoyance though, and I've read all kinds of forums on problems where the user must actually enter the id/pw, but none specifically like my issue, where it is already there. Can anyone who has solved this, please tell me how? Otherwise I am considering a complete uninstall and re-install of Outlook 2007. I'm running Vista Home Premium.
> 
> Thanks!


I too have this issue...did you manage to find a fix anywhere? Its driving me crazy to the point of trying out Thunderbird email app....which doesn't sync well with iPhone


----------



## allcrew (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Sheerluck,

Here I am 6 mths later and not resolved. Issue seems to come and go. Only thing I've tried is to reset the time where email is automatically received from the server:

Tools>Options>Mail Setup>Send/Receive> "Schedule an automatic send/receive every __ minutes"

Seems to help for a while, but eventually the same situation happens again. Can't seem to find a solution via the Microsoft Support site, but they indicate it may be a conflict with anti-virus software (i'm using Norton Internet Security, but wouldn't even think about surfing without it on) among other things that don't seem to apply to this particular issue.

Here is another link I found, but haven't tried it yet:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...-2007-constantly-asking-for-password-on-vista

I'd be interested to know if this actually works. Good luck!


----------



## Catharina (Dec 8, 2009)

I tried it but for me this seems not to be working. Has anyone any idea how to solve this (working on my laptop with Windows 7 Ultimate and Office 2007 Enterrise)


----------

